# My Boy, Dozer!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok so, I'm new to this site but I want to post some pics of my horse Dozer on here. I want feedback please! First off let me tell you somethings about him.

He is 6 years old, 18hh, and he is a dapple grey paint. I am 13 years old and a mere 5'4" and 105lbs. Surprisingly he respects me a lot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!! He is absolutely stunning. What breed is he?

I especially love this pic


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful  What a giant, gentle soul.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww, he is beautiful!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

smrobs said:


> OMG!! He is absolutely stunning. What breed is he?
> 
> I especially love this pic


he is a rescued PMU baby. I like that picture a lot too


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> he is a rescued PMU baby. I like that picture a lot too


Then he is even more special. He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks! He is so calm for a six year old it amazes me!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

wow he is a beautiful big boy  congrats  you two seem to have a great bond!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

If anyone knows what breed he is or what his parents might have been please let me know! My mom is thinking he might be a drum horse but the head looks too small to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, he could be a percheron pinto, or a gypsy vanner cross, or any number of other things. You could make a new breed and just call them stunners.  LOL.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He sure is a pretty guy! And big! I would love to see some more pictures of him in the future!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He may be Shire, or Shire cross...he's a beauty!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he is beautiful!

I had to look up what "PMU" was and almost couldn't believe it...it's horrifying. It's so wonderful that you got this guy. Congrats!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

He looks like a Gypsy Vanner cross to me. But that's just my guess. He's absolutely gorgeous!

I did a paper on Premarin and PMU. Horrible, horrible stuff goes on. Good for you for taking him in! I would love my own PMU baby someday


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG he's beaut


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

The face looks like Dozer to me. This is a Belgium cross. I dont know what the body looks like. This is just a random picture I found on the internet.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Just some recent pics I took. The shirt is a custom designed shirt I got from the fair yesterday. He is not proportioned but I still love it!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in love with him.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

me too!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the lovely comments about him! How does his conformation look to you guys?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Im so happy! He is learning to bow!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gorgeous*

He so unique looking! What a gorgeous boy, I would kill for another horse right now, especially one with his temper. Good for you 

Looking forwards to seeing more photos of him.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I took the picture of you standing on dozer


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

new picture! someone drew and I edited! She is amazing!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hes very cute and its awsome that you rescued him from a horrible life !!!!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

He is such a handsome boy and looks like a gentle giant. <3 I love his name. We have three PMU siblings at our barn.  They have turned out to be great horses, too.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you! And I did not save him directly from the auction. For your information. When I got him he was six, had no ground manners, was a little underweight, was only ridden once every three months by someone who knew nothing, and was always alone. Now he is at a healthy weight, respects me and others, is ridden at least four times a week by me, and has a buddy. Well technically, he doesnt have a buddy right now because Bart pulled a tendon and is in his stall recovering... But still. He has come to a better home none the less.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

bart still isnt better? i thought they said he would be better by the next gymkhana


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

so did i but they lied =(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh i think bart is starting to limp again =(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

what the heck


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ya i know


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_He's a beauty...and he's HUGE!!!! Good for you. Always warms my heart to see a bond between a horse & rider...and a bond you two have!_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! When you point out the bond I seem to be discovering that. We play around and I swear we joke with each other all the time! It sounds weird but I swear he understands me!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

This was at the saturday gymkhana when he was scared of a big, bright, umbrella that was gonna eat him! Haha and the rear was because he was excited and he wanted to take off and stretch his legs. Sorry I look so crappy on him. I wasn't feeling good. I hate that time of the month!


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

You can tell he loves his momma and that you to have a special bond. congrats.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wow you look teensy tiny on him!!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

he is masssive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments! Ill post pictures of him from his bath soon! I would do it now but my phone isn't releasing the micro sd chip...


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

What a cutie! You guys obviously have a great bond.

FWIW I see some perch in him.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Percheron? Cool! Any other breeds jumping out at you?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I just HAD to point out that your video had Toby Keith music!!! Are you a country fan too? I am in love with the man (shhh! Don't tell my boyfriend) haha. 

Also Jason Aldean too =] 

But his coloring is similar to my mom's paint =] He is So pretty. My neighboors up the road have two Belgians they ride. They are so gentle!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Of course I like country music!

I have only heard good things about bigger horses and once Dozer is fully trained, I will have only good things to say about him too! Haha I basically only say good things about him now.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

here is a new pic of us that was taken today!


----------

